# At least 8th seed in east.



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

The hawks will be good next year.
I really had doubts about this but they have just turned into a good team, and i honestly think that antweezy will have an mvp type year. With Al doin good too.


At least 8th seed.

Playoffs here we come.

-#21


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> The hawks will be good next year.
> I really had doubts about this but they have just turned into a good team, and i honestly think that antweezy will have an mvp type year. With Al doin good too.
> 
> ...


I dont see Atlanta making the playoffs next year. A lot of people dont even think Orlando will make the playoffs next year and they've got a far better team than Atlanta right now.

You've got good pieces for the future, but you've got no center and no legit PG and little overall depth. Obinna Ekezie isnt gonna get it done at center.

Your hope should be to just see Childress, Smith, and Diaw grow as the year goes along and hopefully see Harrington break out. Then get yourself another high draft pick and wait for Walker's deal to come off your books.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well ATL's main problem is the 5, Delk is a decent PG isn't he?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

ATL has a chance, everyone in the East does. The Bucks showed that last year after everyone counted them out as one of the teams to finish last.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If I was a fan, I would wanna finish dead last, and get a lotto pick. Chris Paul and Jarret Jack are two very good PG's coming out next year, I'd wanna get one of them. A young core of Paul/Childress/Smith/Harrington is a good one.

BFreak.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Atlanta needs a PG in the worst way. They don't have one. Why don't they try to do a deal with Grizzlies for maybe Earl Watson.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Well ATL's main problem is the 5, Delk is a decent PG isn't he?


Nah, not really. He's more of a 6'1" SG and basically is a 3pt jacker. Definitely not a guy you want leading your team at PG for extended mins.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

i think delk did pretty good at pg during his boston years


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

My sources say that Jon Barry is coming here


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Tony Delk was a great Scorer in Boston, he will put up big points for you, but he's not good at distributing the ball. You will need another PG, Jon Barry is a SG. I think you guys should try to sign Travis Best or Kenny Anderson, either of them is legitamate and could team with Delk to really help you guys out.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

need a center. just for rebounding and defense. I dont know where the Hawks will find one. They could gamble on Zo thats about it. Keon Clark is really all thats on the table. Atlanta should try and win some games this year. Otherwise nobody will watch or attend.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

altanta has the peices for a playoff run at this point. they have very good young and exciting players. i think with the core of this team, they will be in the playoffs in the next 2 years. diaw is great. that is how i feel about him. barry will bring leadership. now i think it was a big mistake that the hawks let joel go, because he was coming into his own.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree... I would rather have Pryzbilla than Drobnjak...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

The Hawks should do better than last year, they could even make the playoffs now that they signed Jon Barry & Kenny Anderson, and Willis - if injuries stay away, and the rookies blend in with some big contributions.

Kenny, Walker, and Delk know each other well(Boston playoff days). Jon Barry is just a great bench player who gives his all. With Harrington solidly in at the sf, this could be an entertaining team to watch.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!and i honestly think that antweezy will have an mvp type year.


Stop hogging all the weed.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> The hawks will be good next year.
> I really had doubts about this but they have just turned into a good team, and i honestly think that antweezy will have an mvp type year.


:laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

you guys must not remember that antoine walker was really good on the celticcs, and now hes gota team where he tha star, hes gon be good.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: At least 8th seed in east.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop hogging all the weed.


:laugh:
nice


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome number #7.

Spoken like a guy who only watches the 4th quarter.
PP showed what he isn't capable last year without Walker. 





> Originally posted by <b>InMahWhiteT</b>!
> 
> 
> There aint no PP here dog


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> The hawks will be good next year.
> I really had doubts about this but they have just turned into a good team, and i honestly think that antweezy will have an mvp type year. With Al doin good too.
> 
> ...


:laugh: i always liked a good laugh......u can come back an say that in .........................................................................................................





















never :grinning: or at least in 3 years


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> ATL has a chance, everyone in the East does. The Bucks showed that last year after everyone counted them out as one of the teams to finish last.


the bucks were an exception. they had good pg play and a bunch of solid players. tj ford makes teams win. damon jones was one of the best backup pgs in the league. michael redd has a huge year and can really huge the ball. mason is a good 6th man. kvh is good even if everyone hates him. skinner and joe smith are both very solid post players. atlanta has no chance because they don't have the pieces the bucks had. atlanta will be a lot more of a two man team.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

do you still think they'll be at least 8th seed?























:rotf:


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Good team. Noway man. Have you
looked at the roster? Jason Collier
would be a IR on another team but
is starting for the Hawks. Kenny Anderson
is WAY passed his prime. They only
have one proven big time scorer and
no I don't consider Harringtons 13PPG
to be a big time scorer.

They have few rebounders and no shot
blocking at all... No scoring off the bench
to speak off....A unproven coach.... No
fanbase...How are they going to make
the playoffs? Maybe in 5 years.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> Good team. Noway man. Have you
> looked at the roster? Jason Collier
> would be a IR on another team but
> ...


u and dom balla have some trouble with me wat tha **** i didnt do **** this is my opinion, and yea i think they'll do good, they arnt the worst team thats fo sho


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey man. I've actually been a Hawks
fan for a long time. But the bad seasons
after bad season with no sign of improve
ment have took their toll. Knight made
too many mistakes this offseason.

He fired Stotts who done a good job
with what he had and he hired his
FRIEND Mike Woodson and in games
you have 42 year old Kevin Willis
shooting fadaways. That shows me
Woodson has no offensive game plan.

I was where you at when Reef/Theo
and Dog came to the team. It was 
another letdown. I can't put trust
in this franchise again until they
start doing the right things.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#21</b>!
> 
> 
> u and dom balla have some trouble with me wat tha **** i didnt do **** this is my opinion, and yea i think they'll do good, they arnt the worst team thats fo sho


hey man i have no problem with you..just with the hawks...its my opinion too :buddies:


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

First two wimpings out of the way! Only
about 70 more to go!


----------

